# GeoSpring HP water heater on sale at Lowes



## semipro (Sep 15, 2011)

My local Lowes has the GE GeoSpring heat pump water heater on sale for $999.  Couple that with the federal rebated and your end cost is $600.  

I already have one and am very happy with it.


----------



## btuser (Sep 20, 2011)

That's a tempting offer.  Might have to gonna do it.


----------



## stejus (Sep 22, 2011)

Semipro -  how did you heat your hot water before this GeoSpring?  Oil, electric, gas?   I use about a gallon of oil a day to heat domestic hot water . That's like @120 a month for hot water.  Family of 4.


----------



## semipro (Sep 22, 2011)

stejus said:
			
		

> Semipro -  how did you heat your hot water before this GeoSpring?  Oil, electric, gas?   I use about a gallon of oil a day to heat domestic hot water . That's like @120 a month for hot water.  Family of 4.



Electric resistance water heater.  Although I maintained it for years, cleaning out minerals and replacing elements, it finally go to the point where I couldn't remove the heating elements for service.


----------



## btuser (Sep 22, 2011)

I have to heat my basement in the Winter, so it would be only for 6 months and even then a single unit couldn't handle my DHW needs so the boiler will still need to be fired.  I'm mostly interested because I'm still running a dehumidifyer in my basement during the Summer months.  At close to 1/2 off if you include rebates I'm very tempted to try it, but I don't think its going to fit my needs.   My basement is 90% finished and the logical location is not in the conditioned space so I may not really eliminate the need for a dehumidifier.   Maybe hold off and go solar.


----------



## mbcijim (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine electric resistance HW heater is on the first floor, conditioned space, in a closet.  It seems like it is important where you put it.  Is that a good location?  If I pick it up will my plumber install it (and do the electric re-wiring too), or do I need a plumber and an electrician?  

I thought the tax credit was 30% (thus the price should be $700) or is it $400 per HW heater?


----------



## semipro (Sep 23, 2011)

mbcijim said:
			
		

> Mine electric resistance HW heater is on the first floor, conditioned space, in a closet.  It seems like it is important where you put it.  Is that a good location?  If I pick it up will my plumber install it (and do the electric re-wiring too), or do I need a plumber and an electrician?
> 
> I thought the tax credit was 30% (thus the price should be $700) or is it $400 per HW heater?



You're right on the price.  I don't know what I was thinking. 

A confined closet is not a good place to put one unless there's plenty of ventilation between the closet and other nearby areas (e.g., louvered doors).  If installed in a conditioned area it will always make it colder, sucking heat from the air around it, cooling the air.  That's fine in summer but not so good in winter.  You'd effectively be using whatever power you use to heat your house to also heat your water.  

Of course, the units can operate in a variety of modes; Heat Pump only, resistance only, or hybrid.  You could run it in HP mode in Summer, which would help cool and dehumidify your house, and resistance in winter, which would not cool your house.


----------

